# InkSoft Adds New �Cup Of Joe� Training Resource Blog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Adds New “Cup Of Joe” Training Resource Blog*

Inksoft customers can pick up new tricks and sharpen their skills with tips regularly offered in a new training blog called “Cup of Joe.” The first tip in the series is on “Bulk Editing Product Colors.”

When you are choosing a style in multiple colors for an online store, it is tedious and time consuming to upload a color along with its accompanying photo one at a time. With a new tool added to Inksoft, you can grab a style from one of the integrated catalogs and upload multiple colors and photos all at once. 

Once a style is selected, you choose the option to “download all colors using CSV.” CSV, which stands for common separated value, is the file format you need to save the data in Excel. Once saved, it can be opened within Excel and you can add info such as the style name, fabric weight, and price for each color you want to offer. 

Once you’ve entered all the necessary information in Excel, you go back to Inksoft and choose “batch update” to upload the information. This dramatically speeds up the process of entering product info one color at time. 

The bulk color uploader works in tandem with the bulk image uploader, which can be used to batch upload product photography. 

All “Cup of Joe” blogs will be archived at the Inksoft Knowledge base (Quick Tips â€“ InkSoft Support & Training) . Check regularly to learn how to maximize all the time-saving tools and features of Inksoft programs. 

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online T-Shirt Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

